# Tips on history/ origin of this watch? Must de Cartier?



## Michael JS

Hi,

I was wondering if someone could give some insights on the possible origins/history of this watch? As in when it was made, what inspired it etc.

It says Must de Cartier on the dial, and at the back it says "Paris" along with the number 925 and the texts "Quartz" as well as "Argent plaque or G20M" and "Swiss". I'm a novice to hallmarks, but I think they at least depict a bird and some other animal? The other ones I'm not sure of. My camera shoots with quite bad quality, but maybe someone can identify them.

The winder has a cabochon embedded.

Thanks!


----------



## eschantra

The 925 should denote a sterling silver case, and the Plaque G20 means it's gold plated 20 microns thick. I don't know what the hallmarks mean, but I'm sure someone does. The watch looks 80s-ish to me.


----------



## Michael JS

Thanks! That at least made me somewhat wiser on a general level

However, I just realized that there might not be much to this one, as it seems to lack a serial number. I've understood that all real Cartiers have one on the back (someone correct me if I'm wrong), usually positioned under the "Swiss" part? So if it's a fake, the hallmarks won't really tell anything about the actual watch.

Identification of what the hallmarks mean would however still be appreciated!

-MJS


----------



## pr1uk

In 1972, a group of investors led by Joseph Kanoui bought Cartier Paris. President Robert Hocq, who created the phrase "Les Must de Cartier" (a staff member is said to have said "Cartier, It's a must![SUP][/SUP]meaning something one simply must have) with Alain Dominique Perrin, General Director, began introducing new products. In 1974 and 1976 respectively, the group repurchased Cartier London and Cartier New York. In 1979, the Cartier interests were combined, "Cartier Monde" uniting and controlling Cartier Paris, London and New York.

Cartier merged in 1981 with "Les Must de Cartier", and Perrin was appointed Chairman of Cartier SAA and Cartier International. The next year, Micheline Kanoui assumed responsibility for jewellery design and launched her first collection "Nouvelle Joaillerie". In 1984, Perrin founded the "Fondation Cartier pour l'art Contemporain" (the Cartier Foundation of Contemporary Art) to bring Cartier into the twenty-first century, by forming an association with living artists.


----------



## pr1uk

Michael JS said:


> However, I just realized that there might not be much to this one, as it seems to lack a serial number. I've understood that all real Cartiers have one on the back (someone correct me if I'm wrong), usually positioned under the "Swiss" part? So if it's a fake, the hallmarks won't really tell anything about the actual watch
> -MJS


Just spotted that myself so a fake indeed


----------



## Michael JS

Thank you, much appreciated!


----------



## Athram

Pretty much as the other guys have said. I would second the opinion that it's a fake. No serial number, poor engraving, badly fitted bracelet are all give aways.


----------



## geoffbot

Closed then. Sorry Hugh - should really have moved this to Cartier. In fact, I shall.


----------

